

Obssesive tabbers: Save history from Firefox tabs to file - svennek
http://git.svenne.dk/?p=public/misc-sysadmin.git;a=blob;f=save_firefox_urls.py;h=e030ae3904a95850e4e30895a32ba3717264315c;hb=HEAD

======
svennek
If you browse like me, you suddenly have hundreds of tabs open "for later"...

This tool allows you to dump them to a file, and start over at "tab-count: 1"
...

